# Super atv whels just came in



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

just got my super atv wheels came in one day, only 200 for a complete set.​


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good deal i have the same ones but in 14"


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Nice, that is a good deal for sure.


----------

